# 93 KA24E Timing Chain install



## jeremywinfrey (Jan 29, 2007)

i replaced my timing chain on my ka24e and have reassembled everything. it will crank and run but when you give it some gas it has no get up and go. i feel good about my reassembly except for the distributor. i may have a mechanical advance problem but wanted to ask you guys.

thanks Jeremy


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

set the timing to it's first position and reset the oil pump timing .
you sound like it is a tooth or two off..


----------



## jeremywinfrey (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the reply. i probaly could go out and look through the manual but why would the oil pump need to be timed. per the manual i lined up the dist gear with the void slightly ccw of vertical. for the dist. shouldnt i be able to hold the dist by the shaft and advance the button by hand? i'm not able to do that so thats why i thought it was the advance on the dist not helping the motor to rev.

thanks


----------



## jeremywinfrey (Jan 29, 2007)

*UPDATE*

Got frustrated and took it to a mechanic. I installed dist 180 out and initially must have crossed the wires for 3 and 2 so i was running on only 2 cyl. lots of gas getting into my oil also. hopes this helps anyone reading this post in the future.


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

Learning can be expensive. I spent thousands on chevy hot rods over the years, then I got married and now I spend ZERO ....he he


----------

